# Steering Column bearing



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

I have been searching for the lower steering column bearing...most location for MK 1 parts have this on back order. Ben MK1 Autohaus, ECS, Amazon...

Does anyone know where to find this part?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=270649710410


----------



## targa (Nov 24, 2003)

push the entire bearing up into the column where it belongs. take a hose clamp & install just below the bearing. The clamp will prevent the bearing from sliding down again

Tom


----------

